# "Glassplosion"



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for watching.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Love to hear glass break...cool my friend~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

man you are dong some cool long range shooting.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Wingshooter said:


> man you are dong some cool long range shooting.


Thanks Roger! It's so much fun.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great shot!!

You are getting some great videos. I love watching them.

Todd


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Great shot!!
> 
> You are getting some great videos. I love watching them.
> 
> Todd


Thanks for all the nice comments that keep me making them


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go SS!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

good to see those videos thanks

cheers


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

more glass breakin' fun! always cool to see!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Woo hoo!

Breaking stuff is awesome :drinkup:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:target: :target: :target: :target: :target:


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

SMASHA!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

"Klirr" that was a hit, again nice shooting of you :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Looks like fun! Excellent shooting!


----------

